# Throwback Thursday - Gex the Gecko (3DO)



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

This was the first console I bought with my own money. Gex and The Horde by Crystal Dynamics were some fun, witty games!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD09RMji8HE

Anyone else own a 3DO? My brother had a Turbo Graphx 16.


----------



## Damian (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't own a 3DO product, but ah, Gex! I remember downloading that from channels on EFnet via XDCC in what seems like ages ago now...


----------



## terafire (Aug 1, 2013)

I nostalgia'd


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 2, 2013)

"I hope that's a candy bar"....


----------

